

Show HN: Your kids find math boring/difficult? Make it fun - intinno
https://www.splashmath.com

======
intinno
Splash Math has iPad apps as well, and surprisingly it's all made in
HTML5/CSS3, but gives full native performance even after so much of
animations.

